# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Transaction Log backups with maint wizard - overwrite

## timc

Using sql 2005, trying to setup maint plan to backup user db transaction logs.  I know how to drop and drag, but unless you do individual, I see no way to tell the trans log backup to overwrite the backup files.  Append is only choice

----------


## rmiao

Yes you can, but not suppose to overwrite log backup file between full backups since you need them for point of time recovery.

----------

